# Grésillement dans les hauts-parleurs iMac G5, Petits bruits désagréables



## Sencha (3 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes ont le même soucis que moi à savoir :

Outre le son franchement médiocre :hein:  des haut-parleurs intégrés du nouvel iMac G5, j'ai constaté qu'en plus, on pouvait entendre une espèce de grésillement sur la musique (à n'importe quel volume d'ailleurs). Les sons et la musique semblent comme "saturés"... une espèce de craquement léger certes, mais tout de même gênant je trouve !  

Est-ce-que ça dit quelquechose à quelqu'un ?? 

Merci.


----------



## benamad (3 Décembre 2004)

J'ai vu quelqu'un qui a le meme soucis que toi sur MB, ah ben il a le meme pseudo que toi 

Mon Imac qui est en SAV (probleme principal de superdrive) produisait un son bizarre sur le son systeme "funk" quand je mettais les HP a fond  mais jamais remarqué pour la musique. si c'est tout le temps tu as un probleme.
Es tu bien avec la derniere mise a jour 10.3.6 ? Car elle regle des problemes de son avec l'Imac


----------



## Sencha (3 Décembre 2004)

Non en fait, c'est la même personne, càd moi !!!   . En fait, je suppose que tu as du voir ce pseudo sur MacBidouille, non ? 

Concernant le problème de son, en fait c'est un peu comme si la prise de son était saturée. C'est difficile à expliquer en fait ! Ca peut évoquer aussi ressembler à un HP ayant un problème de membrane. Enfin, quoiqu'il en soit, le son est pourri en comparaison des HP de l'iMac G4 que j'avais avant !  :sick: . Je trouve que c'est le principal défaut du G5. Oui, j'ai la dernière MàJ 10.3.6.


----------



## sc3fab (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut
Le mien est un 20'' (pour info) et je ne rencontre aucun souci de ce genre, je trouve même le son "pas mal" pour des haut-parleurs intégrés


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu quelqu'un qui a le meme soucis que toi sur MB, ah ben il a le meme pseudo que toi





			
				Sencha a dit:
			
		

> Non en fait, c'est la même personne, càd moi !!!   . En fait, je suppose que tu as du voir ce pseudo sur MacBidouille, non ?



  :love: 

Sencha ? T'as pas l'impression que c'est exactement ce que benamad a dit sur le ton de l'humour. MB, *M*ac *B*idouille ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Sencha ? T'as pas l'impression que c'est exactement ce que benamad a dit sur le ton de l'humour. MB, *M*ac *B*idouille ?


 :love:


----------



## benamad (3 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sencha ? T'as pas l'impression que c'est exactement ce que benamad a dit sur le ton de l'humour. MB, *M*ac *B*idouille ?



"jaipatoukompri" tu portes mal ton pseudo 
oui j'aurai du preciser MB=Mac Bidouille mais j'avais la flemme, un peu comme toi sencha t'as carrement fais un copier/coller du post entre les 2 forums  :rateau: 

Sinon pour ton probleme sencha je ne peux pas t'en dire plus : aucun bleme a part le petit truc que je t'ai dis, je pense qu'il faut que tu mennes (ou envoie) ton Imac au SAV. 
T'imagines  une saturation des HP ca ferait longtemps qu'on guelerait si c'etait un probleme general deja qu'on chipote pour le bruit du ventilo


----------



## pmeignie (3 Décembre 2004)

Le soucis avec ces problèmes de son c'est qu'il y a manifestement des "écoutes" differentes et des jugements différents très personnels .L'objectivité qui passerait par des mesures n'est pas évidente (cf tentatives de comparaison des bruits du G5 réglage du micro interne à moitié , aux 2/3 , quelle activité de machine dans quel environnement  )

Un peu comme si on comparait les opinions d'usagers qui ont abusé de plaisirs solitaires (sur leur mac bien entendu) , à celle de mélomanes ayant l'oreille absolue.............

Mon exemple : au début , je trouvais mon imac G5 très silencieux , et maintenant je le trouve un peu bruyant et je suis certain qu'il ne fait pas plus de bruit objectivement , mais je "l'écoute" plus et je suis aux aguets (je lis trop de threads concernant le bruit ) J'ai déjà oublié mon vieux G3 BB et son disque dur externe qui faisaient un super vacarme .

Alors , fonctionnement anormal , ou normal mais décevant nos attentes , son bon , moyen ou médiocre des HP..........Ca serait pas mal d'uniformiser des tests de sons /bruits pour comparer vraiment nos machines , un peu comme Xbench.
Aucun interet dans l'absolu mais ça permet de comparer assez objectivement 2 machines dites identiques .
Je me rappelle un post sur les 1ers imac G5 arrivés : un usager croyait que sa machine se trainait , avec des benchs à 100 alors que ts les autres avaient 150/160 . Il a compris que ceux ci étaient faits avec le processeur au max et comme il avait aussi 155 avec ce réglage , il a été rassuré (même si son imac ne tourne pas plus vite qu'avant  )

Le vrai ennui c'est que je (on) me (se) demande si le imac est bruyant mais sans dysfonctionnement au quel cas apple nous a bourré le mou avec la présentation de cette superbe machine au demeurant en parlant de "wisper".
Ou si mon(votre) imac fait un bruit anormal , au quel cas je voudrais une réparation pour avoir enfin le "wisper" promis qui existe bien 

Ceci ne gache pas mon bonheur de passer mes soirées devant son bel écran blanc........ (au grand dam de ma femme  )mais je dois avoir un peu abusé des plaisirs solitaires 
C'est une machine que je trouve vraiment superbe et je n'ai aucun regret .(mais le bruit.........................)
Amicalement
Philippe


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2004)

> Ceci ne gache pas mon bonheur de passer mes soirées devant son bel écran blanc........ (au grand dam de ma femme  )mais je dois avoir un peu abusé des plaisirs solitaires



Tu veux qu'on en parle ?


----------

